# Test Match Cricket



## DCB (Jun 12, 2014)

So, here we go, Sri Lanka win the toss, England put in to bat, conditions look good overhead and underfoot. Cook and Robson ready to get underway. Here we go


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2014)

Cant remember the last time i was so underwhelmed by a lords test (and havent bothered to get tickets to go). A poor Sri Lanka side against an awfully selected experimental England side imo


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cant remember the last time i was so underwhelmed by a lords test (and havent bothered to get tickets to go). A poor Sri Lanka side against an awfully selected experimental England side imo
		
Click to expand...

Surely England need to be experimenting in matches like this though? They were at rock bottom not long ago, there has been a complete overhaul at the top and they need to see how the new players perform.

On a separate note, Why doesn't Malinga play tests?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 12, 2014)

DCB said:



			So, here we go, Sri Lanka win the toss, England put in to bat, conditions look good overhead and underfoot. Cook and Robson ready to get underway. Here we go 

Click to expand...

First day of the test match
First day of the US Open
First day of the world cup

A good day for sport!

Anything else on today? I've got a team match tonight.... not quite the same!


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Surely England need to be experimenting in matches like this though? They were at rock bottom not long ago, there has been a complete overhaul at the top and they need to see how the new players perform.

On a separate note, Why doesn't Malinga play tests?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you look at it, theyre dangerously close to trying players for a series and discarding them as they were in the 90s.

He claims his body wont last the rigours of 5 day cricket and the overs he needs to bowl, the real answer is partly that and partly he earns far more playing T20


----------



## DCB (Jun 12, 2014)

Malinga the Sling a retired from Test cricket in 2011.

Perhaps he was having trouble keeping his hand above his shoulder over the full five days


----------



## DCB (Jun 12, 2014)

Do these guys not realise it's a five day test........

Oh for a Gooch or a Boycott to stay at the crease for a couple of sessions at least :angry:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2014)

It's going well isn't it?


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			First day of the test match
First day of the US Open
First day of the world cup

A good day for sport!

Anything else on today? I've got a team match tonight.... not quite the same!
		
Click to expand...

Hockey World Cup...


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cant remember the last time i was so underwhelmed by a lords test (and havent bothered to get tickets to go). A poor Sri Lanka side against an awfully selected experimental England side imo
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree it's a 'poor' Sri Lanka side. Quite a few world class operators in the side, playing with confidence after good recent wins.

From the snippets I've seen this morning, Robson looks like a poor man's Shane Watson in terms of technique and Cook's woeful front foot technique hasn't improved. Balance looks tidy with a bit of fight about him (just as I post, he edges one behind!)

Prior is very lucky boy to be back, IMHO. Should be back at county level earning a recall, not just having it handed to him by the old boys network.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2014)

Piece said:



			Not sure I agree it's a 'poor' Sri Lanka side. Quite a few world class operators in the side, playing with confidence after good recent wins.

From the snippets I've seen this morning, Robson looks like a poor man's Shane Watson in terms of technique and Cook's woeful front foot technique hasn't improved. Balance looks tidy with a bit of fight about him (just as I post, he edges one behind!)

Prior is very lucky boy to be back, IMHO. Should be back at county level earning a recall, not just having it handed to him by the old boys network.
		
Click to expand...

Comparative to previous versions their bowling is extremely lightweight (albeit England seem to be finding ways to get out to them as usual) - no Vaas, Murali, Malinga etc from days gone by and Jayawardene has started to look past his best with the bat of late.

Another confusing one, for Yorkshire Root bats 3 and Ballance bats 5, why on earth is Ballance batting 3 for England and Root batting 5? (like picking a clubs left and right backs and then playing them on opposite sides lol)


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			Comparative to previous versions their bowling is extremely lightweight (albeit England seem to be finding ways to get out to them as usual) - no Vaas, Murali, Malinga etc from days gone by and Jayawardene has started to look past his best with the bat of late.

Another confusing one, for Yorkshire Root bats 3 and Ballance bats 5, why on earth is Ballance batting 3 for England and Root batting 5? (like picking a clubs left and right backs and then playing them on opposite sides lol)
		
Click to expand...

Yes top line bowling is weaker but they've got good medium pace wobblers, using the conditions well. Don't often get sub-continent sides coming to England and swinging it both ways.

For me it's Bell at 3, Root at 4 and Ballance at 5. Talking of Root, an important series for him; still dining out a bit on his 180 v the Aussies?


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2014)

Piece said:



			Yes top line bowling is weaker but they've got good medium pace wobblers, using the conditions well. Don't often get sub-continent sides coming to England and swinging it both ways.

*For me it's Bell at 3, Root at 4 and Ballance at 5. Talking of Root, an important series for him; still dining out a bit on his 180 v the Aussies?*

Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on imo. Root getting an easy ride really as they need his (very ordianry) spin option, plenty to prove still for me. Bell should be stepping up and batting at 3, tho expect he gets a shed full this summer against the 2 asian sides


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			Absolutely spot on imo. Root getting an easy ride really as they need his (very ordianry) spin option, plenty to prove still for me. Bell should be stepping up and batting at 3, tho expect he gets a shed full this summer against the 2 asian sides
		
Click to expand...

Interested to see Moeen bowl, as he's allegedly now the part time spin option. 

Root seems to be the type of 'character' that fits in the dressing room - his poor run of form is seen as 'temporary' whilst others such as Carberry and more significantly Compton, don't get that additional time as they didn't 'fit'...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2014)

New era and same old short comings. Not a great morning but hopefully the pitch will dry out and be a good batting wicket this afternoon. 

Great few days
US Golf
World Cup
Cricket
Rugby on Saturday
Hockey World Cup

Wife has no chance of seeing the remote.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			New era and same old short comings. Not a great morning but hopefully the pitch will dry out and be a good batting wicket this afternoon. 

Great few days
US Golf
World Cup
Cricket
Rugby on Saturday
Hockey World Cup

Wife has no chance of seeing the remote.
		
Click to expand...

She won't have time for TV with all those new pairs of golf shoes to clean


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2014)

Piece said:



			Interested to see Moeen bowl, as he's allegedly now the part time spin option. 

Root seems to be the type of 'character' that fits in the dressing room - his poor run of form is seen as 'temporary' whilst others such as Carberry and more significantly Compton, don't get that additional time as they didn't 'fit'...
		
Click to expand...

Ok so Root and Prior knock it to all corners.... I'll keep quiet now.


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2014)

Piece said:



			Ok so Root and Prior knock it to all corners.... I'll keep quiet now. 

Click to expand...

 Root is only 23 where as Carberry and Compton are in their 30's, so a better long term bet.


----------



## DCB (Jun 13, 2014)

England need to think about a declaration now or they will undo all their good work. Declare at 540 and then have a real go 'til the end of the day with the pace bowlers.

Can see this going to a draw if something isn't done soon


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2014)

DCB said:



			England need to think about a declaration now or they will undo all their good work. Declare at 540 and then have a real go 'til the end of the day with the pace bowlers.

Can see this going to a draw if something isn't done soon 

Click to expand...

its not even tea on day 2 lol, stop listening to botham! keep batting at as close to run a ball is the right approach keeping them out in the field, dec will come half hour before tea if needed (wont be needed now)


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2014)

well batted Joe Root, now time to see if Jimmy can get it to do anything on a very flat deck


----------



## JCW (Jun 13, 2014)

Lords Test , I have been there in the past , just awesome place , weak SL team and England rebuilding so should be interesting , Great 200 by Root , Kevin Who ? England have moved on .................................EYG


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2014)

Decent batting performance in the end. Great double from Root


----------



## DCB (Jun 14, 2014)

This has got Draw written all over it now. Steady batting from the visitors today with nothing happening for the English bowlers.


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2014)

Very close to a win! Last session was excellent. But....

...a bolder declaration yesterday evening by Cook would have made a difference. Just not a fan of his dull, safety first captaincy.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2014)

Piece said:



			Very close to a win! Last session was excellent. But....

...a bolder declaration yesterday evening by Cook would have made a difference. Just not a fan of his dull, safety first captaincy.
		
Click to expand...

Some of his captaincy this test been horrific, when Sri Lanka were more than 1000/1 shots this pm Broad was still bowling with a mid on and mid off and only had 1 slip and no gully - crazy. Also not to give Andersen the new ball as soon as it was available was laughable. Genuinely dont rate him as a skipper, there again its not as if we have lots of other options

Ultimately what cost England the match was 17 overs lost to slow over rates - the sooner something is done about this the better and with a bit of luck England will realise that actually if theyd bowled at the right rate themselves then theyd have had almost 10 more overs to bowl them out in!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2014)

Piece said:



			Very close to a win! Last session was excellent. But....

...a bolder declaration yesterday evening by Cook would have made a difference. Just not a fan of his dull, safety first captaincy.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the stupid declaration. Why have teams out there to see if Root makes 200? The win should come before seeing if one batsman can hit 200...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree that in hindsight the decision not to put them in last night was short sighted. What worried me was the effect their average spinner had yesterday and yet we don't seem to have a decent front line spinner since Swann retired. I think a decent spinner and men around the bat would have got results


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the 1st inns declaration, they were going at run a ball up to Root getting to 200 so didnt actually cost any time, lack of urgency and then not having a handful of overs last night far more culpable imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Nothing wrong with the 1st inns declaration, they were going at run a ball up to Root getting to 200 so didnt actually cost any time, lack of urgency and then not having a handful of overs last night far more culpable imo
		
Click to expand...

Should have had a good go at them last for 30-45 mins !


----------



## JCW (Jun 18, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree that in hindsight the decision not to put them in last night was short sighted. What worried me was the effect their average spinner had yesterday and yet we don't seem to have a decent front line spinner since Swann retired. I think a decent spinner and men around the bat would have got results
		
Click to expand...

David Gower declared 30 years ago And Greenidge got 214 not out and West Indies won with time to spare and he is still getting slated for it , nowadays with batsmans so used to chasing a target as they play so much limited overs matches its hard to judge the right time , but if they had a spinner like swann then declare earlier but they don`t as he quit . never forgive him for that , retirement during a Test series , that was a pure selfish act that has tainted his career . the stats show the slow bowling rate where at least 15 overs were lost , still to be honest to get as close as they did was a pretty good effort .......................EYC


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2014)

JCW said:



			David Gower declared 30 years ago And Greenidge got 214 not out and West Indies won with time to spare and he is still getting slated for it , nowadays with batsmans so used to chasing a target as they play so much limited overs matches its hard to judge the right time , but if they had a spinner like swann then declare earlier but they don`t as he quit . never forgive him for that , retirement during a Test series , that was a pure selfish act that has tainted his career . the stats show the slow bowling rate where at least 15 overs were lost , still to be honest to get as close as they did was a pretty good effort .......................EYC
		
Click to expand...

Why was it selfish, his body was done and he was not fit to bowl properly and didnt want to undergo another operation (the previous one has only partially worked). He had no revs on the ball at all and missing his bowling didnt cost us (tho the impact on an already poor morale certainly didnt help)


----------



## JCW (Jun 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Why was it selfish, his body was done and he was not fit to bowl properly and didnt want to undergo another operation (the previous one has only partially worked). He had no revs on the ball at all and missing his bowling didnt cost us (tho the impact on an already poor morale certainly didnt help)
		
Click to expand...

He would have been better off just playing to the end and held his head up high and retired but to quit like that was selfish , let everyone down , I have played this team game for years and sometimes its best to do things the right way , you tell me of another test cricketer that played that retired just like that in an away test series when he is an important member of the touring side .........he will be remembered for that rather then his playing skills , he bottle out , dress it up how you like but thats how it is , KP could have done the same but played on , yes he was the problem or was he , he was chucked out but never quit ................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2014)

JCW said:



			He would have been better off just playing to the end and held his head up high and retired but to quit like that was selfish , let everyone down , I have played this team game for years and sometimes its best to do things the right way , you tell me of another test cricketer that played that retired just like that in an away test series when he is an important member of the touring side .........he will be remembered for that rather then his playing skills , he bottle out , dress it up how you like but thats how it is , KP could have done the same but played on , yes he was the problem or was he , he was chucked out but never quit ................EYG
		
Click to expand...

If he carried on he could have done a lot of damage to his wrist that could have effected him in years to come. Yes that is selfish - selfish looking after his own body. Swann quitting through injury - yes injury wasnt the reason why the ashes was lost. He didnt bottle it and he will be remembered for all the good stuff by the people that matter the post.


----------



## JCW (Jun 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he carried on he could have done a lot of damage to his wrist that could have effected him in years to come. Yes that is selfish - selfish looking after his own body. Swann quitting through injury - yes injury wasnt the reason why the ashes was lost. He didnt bottle it and he will be remembered for all the good stuff by the people that matter the post.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish , he quit because it was not going his way , bottle out when they needed him , if he was injured then why did he not retired and stated it was because of injury , he did not fancy it as the aussies had tonked him out of sight , I have played this game to a good standard and have met and played with many that only fancy or want to bowl when the going is good , soon as its a flat wicket they get injuries just like i have played with guys that never ever give up and bowl till the very end , the England side that got blackwash by the West indies at least tried hard and no one quit and when home or retired during the series , the were just beaten by an all time great side ..........................he quit simple as that .....................bottle it for the want of a better word


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

JCW said:



			Rubbish , he quit because it was not going his way , bottle out when they needed him , if he was injured then why did he not retired and stated it was because of injury , he did not fancy it as the aussies had tonked him out of sight , I have played this game to a good standard and have met and played with many that only fancy or want to bowl when the going is good , soon as its a flat wicket they get injuries just like i have played with guys that never ever give up and bowl till the very end , the England side that got blackwash by the West indies at least tried hard and no one quit and when home or retired during the series , the were just beaten by an all time great side ..........................he quit simple as that .....................bottle it for the want of a better word
		
Click to expand...

Thats just a plob of nonsense at the end of the day

What standard you or anyone played at makes no difference to the "FACT" that Swann had elbow problems - he has a chronic injury - he had already had one operation ( must have been a fake one ) and he needed another one - he was getting no turn , no revolutions or dip or variations - he was cannon fodder for the batters and couldnt do his normal hold down an end or get wickets - he could find or bat because he was in pain. Those are facts as opposed to nonsense you have posted - facts confirmed by the player and doctors since.


----------



## JCW (Jun 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats just a plob of nonsense at the end of the day

What standard you or anyone played at makes no difference to the "FACT" that Swann had elbow problems - he has a chronic injury - he had already had one operation ( must have been a fake one ) and he needed another one - he was getting no turn , no revolutions or dip or variations - he was cannon fodder for the batters and couldnt do his normal hold down an end or get wickets - he could find or bat because he was in pain. Those are facts as opposed to nonsense you have posted - facts confirmed by the player and doctors since.
		
Click to expand...


He bottle it , thats how i see it , next you going to tell us you were a test cricketer and bowl spin and score 100`s just like you said you was in the army on another thread awhile back , I bowl spin and scored 100`s in the leagues in Lancashire, hampshire and Dorset , even got cuttings to prove it , swann bottle it , walked out on his Team mates coz he could not hack it , simples


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

JCW said:



			He bottle it , thats how i see it , next you going to tell us you were a test cricketer and bowl spin and score 100`s just like you said you was in the army on another thread awhile back , I bowl spin and scored 100`s in the leagues in Lancashire, hampshire and Dorset , even got cuttings to prove it , swann bottle it , walked out on his Team mates coz he could not hack it , simples
		
Click to expand...

Never once said i was in the Army - because i wasnt in the army - but no idea the relevance.

My cricket background has zero relevance just as your also has zero relevance - cuttings of you doesnt prove a thing about Swann 

He has a chronic elbow injury - that is a fact - you cannot and fail to disprove that fact


----------



## JCW (Jun 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Never once said i was in the Army - because i wasnt in the army - but no idea the relevance.

My cricket background has zero relevance just as your also has zero relevance - cuttings of you doesnt prove a thing about Swann 

He has a chronic elbow injury - that is a fact - you cannot and fail to disprove that fact
		
Click to expand...

He bottle it , there was notink said at his retirement about bad injuries , he was getting tonked out of sight so he quit , he is a quitter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/12/22/graeme-swann-retirement-was-an-inevitability-4240702/


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2014)

He'd known for a while that he wasn't the same bowler. Either should have quit after the summer Ashes or after the second test when Lyon tonked him for a six. Put it this way, if the test score was 2-1 and the series alive, he wouldn't have quit, even if he had been a passenger in that third test.

Also worrying is that his batting deteriorated badly over the last couple of years. Always was worth a good quick 30 lower down the order in his heyday, but at his career end he was a rabbit.


----------



## JCW (Jun 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://metro.co.uk/2013/12/22/graeme-swann-retirement-was-an-inevitability-4240702/

Click to expand...

And ?  bottle it , if you google it further you will see , he quit and let everyone down , only test cricketer that has ever done that ....................If it was golf and he did not want to play anymore then thats ok , but part of a touring team on tour getting tonked , thats all they need , one of the party quiting just like that , bottle it end off , qoute what you like on here


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he carried on he could have done a lot of damage to his wrist that could have effected him in years to come. Yes that is selfish - selfish looking after his own body. Swann quitting through injury - yes injury wasnt the reason why the ashes was lost. He didnt bottle it and he will be remembered for all the good stuff by the people that matter the post.
		
Click to expand...

Timing was terrible. If he was really that unfit he should have declared himself unfit to tour. Seemed to bowl ok in the summer series before embarking on the Ashes tour. Did nothing for morale at a turbulent time for the England camp and for that reason I also consider it a selfish act.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Timing was terrible. If he was really that unfit he should have declared himself unfit to tour. Seemed to bowl ok in the summer series before embarking on the Ashes tour. Did nothing for morale at a turbulent time for the England camp and for that reason I also consider it a selfish act.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he should have kept on bowling and getting smacked around whilst his injury got worse and worse possibly causing more damage on his elbow - how selfish to think about his arm ! 

Quite funny people judging someone who has been there for his country year in year out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Timing was terrible. If he was really that unfit he should have declared himself unfit to tour. Seemed to bowl ok in the summer series before embarking on the Ashes tour. Did nothing for morale at a turbulent time for the England camp and for that reason I also consider it a selfish act.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes he should have kept on bowling and getting smacked around whilst his injury got worse and worse possibly causing more damage on his elbow - how selfish to think about his arm ! 

Quite funny people judging someone who has been there for his country year in year out.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, if he was that badly injured, why make yourself available for the tour? Seems selfish to take a place if your not 100% or prepared to play through the pain and then walk out. Didn't seem to affect him in the summer tests


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2014)

Second test getting interesting...


----------



## Snelly (Jun 23, 2014)

Very.  Probably a draw now but if England can get rid of the tail, it could be a fantastic finish.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

Cook captaincy really been exposed again today, utterly clueless approach today. 

Obviously has no trust bowling Ali to a left handed tailender despite him getting Sangakarra out yesterday then ripping one to Thirimane. Instead hes bowling the seamers into the ground. Broad hasnt looked fit all game and Andersen looks to be on empty, and not particularly impressed with whats going on.

As for the bowlers theyve bowled too short all day long, especially with the new ball and also with their reliance on the short pitched stuff to the tailenders.

Only thing in Englands favour is the pitch appears to be dying slowly but surely so batting last shouldnt be the fear it wouldve been on the first day or 2


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Second test getting interesting...
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Cooky not having the greatest day with his field placing, choice of bowlers, etc. Granted, the seamers ain't helping much on a dead pitch.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Very.  Probably a draw now but if England can get rid of the tail, it could be a fantastic finish.
		
Click to expand...

you do realise theres still another days play tomorrow ? Draw now live but still the least likely result of the 3


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cook captaincy really been exposed again today, utterly clueless approach today. 

Obviously has no trust bowling Ali to a left handed tailender despite him getting Sangakarra out yesterday then ripping one to Thirimane. Instead hes bowling the seamers into the ground. Broad hasnt looked fit all game and Andersen looks to be on empty, and not particularly impressed with whats going on.

As for the bowlers theyve bowled too short all day long, especially with the new ball and also with their reliance on the short pitched stuff to the tailenders.

Only thing in Englands favour is the pitch appears to be dying slowly but surely so batting last shouldnt be the fear it wouldve been on the first day or 2
		
Click to expand...

+1. No pressure around the bat or behind this morning. It was buffet time for single and twos.

Massive waste of the new ball. PITCH IT UP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cook captaincy really been exposed again today, utterly clueless approach today. 

Obviously has no trust bowling Ali to a left handed tailender despite him getting Sangakarra out yesterday then ripping one to Thirimane. Instead hes bowling the seamers into the ground. Broad hasnt looked fit all game and Andersen looks to be on empty, and not particularly impressed with whats going on.

As for the bowlers theyve bowled too short all day long, especially with the new ball and also with their reliance on the short pitched stuff to the tailenders.

Only thing in Englands favour is the pitch appears to be dying slowly but surely so batting last shouldnt be the fear it wouldve been on the first day or 2
		
Click to expand...

Summed up perfectly


----------



## Snelly (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			you do realise theres still another days play tomorrow ?
		
Click to expand...

I do now..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

Get to tea with another 80 runs and Sri Lanka will be in a strong position and favourites to win


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Get to tea with another 80 runs and Sri Lanka will be in a strong position and favourites to win
		
Click to expand...

I believe they already have enough


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

Amongst the other things to criticize England for, the use of reviews has been totally ridiculous too, there reviews all had a very desperate feel to them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			Amongst the other things to criticize England for, the use of reviews has been totally ridiculous too, there reviews all had a very desperate feel to them
		
Click to expand...


Normally yeah - think they were a little unlucky with that last one though


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Normally yeah - think they were a little unlucky with that last one though
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, theyve already wasted 3 this innings (the 3rd for a laughable one thats going 6 inches down leg), you cant afford to gamble your last one on an lbw that didnt even hit the batters pad!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2014)

Piece said:



			I believe they already have enough
		
Click to expand...


Yep... Match is now SL's to lose....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 23, 2014)

Gutted. This match has started heading exactly where my instinct told me it would yet did I lay England at stupid odds? Did I balls


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			Not for me, theyve already wasted 3 this innings (the 3rd for a laughable one thats going 6 inches down leg), you cant afford to gamble your last one on an lbw that didnt even hit the batters pad!
		
Click to expand...

I did hit the pad though ? Glanced on the way past I thought it showed ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

and theres the punishment for wasting the reviews (hideous from the clown Bowden mind!)


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2014)

Isn't funny how all day while England bowled short, that the pitch was described as "doing nothing" then as so as SriLanka bowl, full and straight there's 3 quick wickets???

make that 4!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Isn't funny how all day while England bowled short, that the pitch was described as "doing nothing" then as so as SriLanka bowl, full and straight there's 3 quick wickets???

make that 4!!
		
Click to expand...

hardly rocket science either, 2 ways to get wickets on this were to bowl full or for the spinner to get some turn, so we chose to try neither for 2 sessions!

definitely time for Cook to call it a day as captain, no doubt we'll have to wait for it to go pear shaped against India first hough

make that 5


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2014)

make that 4


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			hardly rocket science either, 2 ways to get wickets on this were to bowl full or for the spinner to get some turn, so we chose to try neither for 2 sessions!

definitely time for Cook to call it a day as captain, no doubt we'll have to wait for it to go pear shaped against India first hough

make that 5 

Click to expand...


not going to disagree with you on that, but two very exp bowlers leading the attack and one that this is his home ground...

by the look of the guys thats been getting the last 4 wickets, we needed a 5ft tall dobber that bowls 70 MPH, so why doesn't Bell bowl anymore?


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2014)

An appalling, ineffective, incompetent and wasteful day's cricket from England. :angry:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2014)

Piece said:



			An appalling, ineffective, incompetent and wasteful day's cricket from England. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

And that's just looking at the positives


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2014)

We were shocking today from start to finish. Poor bowling, poor fielding and shoddy batting. Time for Cook to go me thinks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2014)

Piece said:



			An appalling, ineffective, incompetent and wasteful day's cricket from England. :angry:
		
Click to expand...


Can you extend that to a day and a half ? Poor from England since tea yesterday or even before after Bell got out


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2014)

Seen more positivity o the bottom of a battery than Alistair Cook has ever shown as captain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2014)

Cook looks out of touch with the bat and short of ideas to create pressure and get wickets. I think he needs to relinquish the captaincy, maybe go back to the county for a few games and come back fresh and without the pressures


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you extend that to a day and a half ? Poor from England since tea yesterday or even before after Bell got out
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I can extend it back to the end of Nov 2013!


----------



## JCW (Jun 24, 2014)

He looks done in , over cooked , no runs , no ides , maybe he was the problem or one of the problems in the last tour , Joe Root is FEC for sure ...............................EYC


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2014)

only trouble is non of the current mob stand out, i think JR is too young and a doubt had any exp as far as i know. 

What's Mike Brearley  up to these days


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			only trouble is non of the current mob stand out, i think JR is too young and a doubt had any exp as far as i know. 

What's Mike Brearley  up to these days

Click to expand...

Wasn't Graeme Smith made South African Captain at 22? He did alright, ended a few England captains careers


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Wasn't Graeme Smith made South African Captain at 22? He did alright, ended a few England captains careers 

Click to expand...

he wasn't the best captain in the world IMO, copied Vaughns idea's most of the time.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2014)

great innings from Moeen Ali all in vain in the end, Jimmy really should have had his hands down at the end but a bit harsh to blame him

ultimately SL were the better side and deserved the victory for me, shame theres not a 3rd test. be interesting to see the aftermath....


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2014)

Great finish to the test there. Top ball by Eranga but Jimmy should have worn it for the team really.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 24, 2014)

Gutted.


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2014)

A great rear guard effort and a fantastic ton from Ali. 

Honestly over the last few days we didn't really deserve to draw. Just proves if you can't field or captain properly you can throw a winning position away.


----------



## JCW (Jun 24, 2014)

Real shame they could not pull it off .................2 balls , if only .......................EYC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

So near, so far. Shame Anderson couldn't finish the job. Time for changes now


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2014)

Utter embarassment again so far today, getting bowled out by an ordinary attack on a low slow lifeless deck. 

Sooner changes are made from the top down the better, Giles Clarke needs to go, Downton gonna struggle to stay on too and then at team level Moores should be put out his misery sooner rather than later (should never have gone back to him), Cook has to give up the captaincy, Saker has to go all as a bare minimum. Oh and Flower has to be removed from the set up too

Then a fresh start, with the focus on providing the best possible England team that play entertaining cricket on sporting wickets which provide a balance between bat and ball. Yep Im really in fantasy land sadly as all that will happen is they will close ranks and continue to pat each other on the back and keep soldiering on.

Get someone like Nasser in as head coach, make sure "english" wickets with pace bounce and movement are prepared (and if it doesnt last 5 days tough!), pick a properly balanced side, tell the new young squad they have a decent amount of time together before being judged and start buidling for the next era


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 11, 2014)

Have to agree with you fundy.

I know one should not read too much into such things but several times during the day the camera panned to the England balcony.Alistair Cook was laughing and joking and looked more like the Captain of a County Under 15 team and Peter Moores reminded me of a rabbit trapped in the headlights.

Most people thought that Andy Flower had departed but is, in fact, still dictating things in the background.

Clarke and Downton seem to be total "establishment men" as does James Whittaker.

We do seem to be in danger of wasting the progress made early this century.


----------



## Piece (Jul 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			.... make sure "english" wickets with pace bounce and movement are prepared (and if it doesnt last 5 days tough!), pick a properly balanced side, tell the new young squad they have a decent amount of time together before being judged and start buidling for the next era
		
Click to expand...

That first bit really concerns me. ECB appear to be steering grounds to prepare 5 days wickets for corporate reasons rather than pitches that should suit England. Home advantage doesn't seem to be option now in this country.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

Watching the test now , what a good ton from Root and the Burnley Lara is doing well too ....................EYC


----------



## CMAC (Jul 12, 2014)

DCB said:



			So, here we go, Sri Lanka win the toss, England put in to bat, conditions look good overhead and underfoot. Cook and Robson ready to get underway. Here we go 

Click to expand...

perfect, I need a good nap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

JCW said:



			Watching the test now , what a good ton from Root and the Burnley Lara is doing well too ....................EYC
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic last wicket effort and a shame Anderson couldn't manage the ton. Cook still looks short of confidence and bereft of ideas. I agree that pitches don't seem to be playing to our strength anymore


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

Utterly indefensible approach again today, 4 of them bounced out by the old ball in the space of 6 overs when they had India out of ideas and on the rack. Lack of direction and leadership just hideous time after time. Still seems as though its a happy dressing room and the old boys network are all feeding from the trough.

Time for change long overdue yet still wont happen until the winter at the earliest


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Utterly indefensible approach again today, 4 of them bounced out by the old ball in the space of 6 overs when they had India out of ideas and on the rack. Lack of direction and leadership just hideous time after time. Still seems as though its a happy dressing room and the old boys network are all feeding from the trough.

Time for change long overdue yet still wont happen until the winter at the earliest 

Click to expand...

Agreed.  Three men back for the hook and Root and Prior capitulate.  So stupid.  If they had just batted out the 20 overs then England would have won the game.  Heads should roll.  Certainly Priors...... Get Joss Buttler in.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it all over yet?

I put some money on India at evens just before Lunch 

Just in case...


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2014)

Brainless. Utterly brainless. An exhibition of how not to play the short ball. Again.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Utterly indefensible approach again today, 4 of them bounced out by the old ball in the space of 6 overs when they had India out of ideas and on the rack. Lack of direction and leadership just hideous time after time. Still seems as though its a happy dressing room and the old boys network are all feeding from the trough.

Time for change long overdue yet still wont happen until the winter at the earliest 

Click to expand...

an absolute shower!


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

just talking to someone about next yr at Lords, rumour is face value for Ashes tickets will be Â£110 - may get away with it for 3 days at Lords, but theres gonna be some pretty empty grounds elsewhere. Cant see there being may takers for Headingly against NZ in springtime!!!!


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2014)

And the run-out to end the game sums up this England team at the moment. I bet KP's laughing his box off!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 21, 2014)

Piece said:



			And the run-out to end the game sums up this England team at the moment. I bet KP's laughing his box off!
		
Click to expand...

That would be the bitter and twisted south African laughing at the  Country that made him a millionare!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			just talking to someone about next yr at Lords, rumour is face value for Ashes tickets will be Â£110 - may get away with it for 3 days at Lords, but theres gonna be some pretty empty grounds elsewhere. Cant see there being may takers for Headingly against NZ in springtime!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not judging by the demand for the Edgbaston tickets.


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

If cook is staying on then he has to drop down the order to at least 5 , as for the rest , Time Prior took a rest and get another keeper in , 3 man out and you play the hook , its a bit silly but its not as simple as that , Englans lack a leader and cook is pretty poor captain so maybe its time for a change .........................EYC


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			If cook is staying on then he has to drop down the order to at least 5 , as for the rest , Time Prior took a rest and get another keeper in , 3 man out and you play the hook , its a bit silly but its not as simple as that , Englans lack a leader and cook is pretty poor captain so maybe its time for a change .........................EYC
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thats laughable. If Cook plays he opens the batting, thats where he's batted all his life and just isnt suited to batting lower down the order. Personally Id be relieving him as captain with a view to long term him being the opening batter who gets stacks of runs he was before becoming skiper, albeit he may want a few games away initially


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Sorry but thats laughable. If Cook plays he opens the batting, thats where he's batted all his life and just isnt suited to batting lower down the order. Personally Id be relieving him as captain with a view to long term him being the opening batter who gets stacks of runs he was before becoming skiper, albeit he may want a few games away initially
		
Click to expand...


Have you ever open the batting or Captain a cricket team in the local leagues at the highest level , its quite a job , lots to do and always a great many captains telling you what to do , It is not an easy job , drop down the order or just remove him all together


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			Have you ever open the batting or Captain a cricket team in the local leagues at the highest level , its quite a job , lots to do and always a great many captains telling you what to do , It is not an easy job , drop down the order or just remove him all together
		
Click to expand...

Yep opened the batting and skippered at pretty much every level below county cricket so understand it fully!

He doesnt have the skills to bat at 5 or 6, at his best at the top of the order without doubt, what he needs is the burden of captaincy removing. After this series long while till our next test, by which time hopefully he'll just be an opener and not captain and get back to filling his boots as he was before


----------



## DCB (Jul 21, 2014)

Two ways to look at it, if he's on his game, who can match him ? If he's not on his game, who could do the Captains job and allow him to regain form as opener.

Is there anyone else who can open at that level ? No, so drop him as Captain and get some runs on the board from the openers. That's where England are struggling, poor opening and early batting order putting too much pressure on middle order to get runs.

What about an appointment  from way out left field, someone who is there to get the best out the team on the pitch, a man manager and leader, not necessarily an out and out test player..... it's worked before


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Yep opened the batting and skippered at pretty much every level below county cricket so understand it fully!

He doesnt have the skills to bat at 5 or 6, at his best at the top of the order without doubt, what he needs is the burden of captaincy removing. After this series long while till our next test, by which time hopefully he'll just be an opener and not captain and get back to filling his boots as he was before
		
Click to expand...

If you sack him as captain then you got to give a break as opener as well and he can go back to the county and score runs again , his captaincy is poor anyway so we have just had Prior taking  a break from all cricket and cook needs a break from captaincy and  go back to scoring runs. I captain my club In Dorset League 1 , I open the batting or batted at 3 and when i was captain i batted at 6 , so i am sure he could as well if he had too , lower down gives you time to settle your mind after being in the field all day ...............just my take on it , ........EYG


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			If you sack him as captain then you got to give a break as opener as well and he can go back to the county and score runs again , his captaincy is poor anyway so we have just had Prior taking  a break from all cricket and cook needs a break from captaincy and  go back to scoring runs. I captain my club In Dorset League 1 , I open the batting or batted at 3 and when i was captain i batted at 6 , so i am sure he could as well if he had too , lower down gives you time to settle your mind after being in the field all day ...............just my take on it , ........EYG
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect I don't think you can compare the demands of Club cricket with those of Test cricket.

Your Monthly Medal does not involve anything like the same pressures as the Open and it is the same with cricket.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Yep opened the batting and skippered at pretty much every level below county cricket so understand it fully!

He doesnt have the skills to bat at 5 or 6, at his best at the top of the order without doubt, what he needs is the burden of captaincy removing. After this series long while till our next test, by which time hopefully he'll just be an opener and not captain and get back to filling his boots as he was before
		
Click to expand...

Cook is so out of touch he needs to get back into the county game and spend time in the middle. His leadership looks lacking and he is devoid of ideas. there are some that will learn with experience but to be honest you can make a case for dropping a number of players including some of the bowlers who should have used a new ball, humid conditions and green pitch to skittle the Indians out cheaply


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			With all due respect I don't think you can compare the demands of Club cricket with those of Test cricket.

Your Monthly Medal does not involve anything like the same pressures as the Open and it is the same with cricket.
		
Click to expand...

never said it did , just putting it at our level and how it is for us and at thier level how it is for them and i was talking about opening the batting and captaincy and how you dont relax , i like to see his stats wen he wins the toss and bats and wen he bats 2nd after chasing leather for a day or more ..................EYG


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

Last 3 England captains batting average drop by up to 20 runs average from the career average before they were capt ..........EYG


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			never said it did , just putting it at our level and how it is for us and at thier level how it is for them and i was talking about opening the batting and captaincy and how you dont relax , i like to see his stats wen he wins the toss and bats and wen he bats 2nd after chasing leather for a day or more ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Cook's temperament and technique make him unsuitable for batting outside the first three. 

Also if you move him to,say, number six then you have to move others around thereby disrupting the whole team. Root, Ali and Ballance have all done reasonably well in a struggling side so it would be better to leave them undisturbed.


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2014)

DCB said:



			Two ways to look at it, if he's on his game, who can match him ? If he's not on his game, who could do the Captains job and allow him to regain form as opener.

Is there anyone else who can open at that level ? No, so drop him as Captain and get some runs on the board from the openers. That's where England are struggling, poor opening and early batting order putting too much pressure on middle order to get runs.

What about an appointment  from way out left field, someone who is there to get the best out the team on the pitch, a man manager and leader, not necessarily an out and out test player..... it's worked before 

Click to expand...

The only candidate that really fits that category for me is Rob Key, and probably 5 years too late for him sadly


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2014)

JCW said:



			If you sack him as captain then you got to give a break as opener as well and he can go back to the county and score runs again , his captaincy is poor anyway so we have just had Prior taking  a break from all cricket and cook needs a break from captaincy and  go back to scoring runs. I captain my club In Dorset League 1 , I open the batting or batted at 3 and when i was captain i batted at 6 , so i am sure he could as well if he had too , lower down gives you time to settle your mind after being in the field all day ...............just my take on it , ........EYG
		
Click to expand...


so because you couldnt open and captain no one can lol. Didnt seem to cause a problem for Graeme Smith amongst others

tbh the job currently is a poisoned chalice, the backing behind the captain is currently laughable, the whole system needs a change from head down, sadly the jobs for the boys network will ensure this doesnt happen and failures like Moores get a chance to repeat what happened first time round


----------



## DCB (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the main problem is that the game has evolved and isn't centred around the five day game any more. Test Cricket is very different to much of the cricket the guys are playing nowadays. 20-20 may be exciting stuff but has it really helped the game. Having watched cricket in the 70s & 80s when there really were world class players in the English game, it really is a bit of a disappointment as to what the current crop can achieve.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 22, 2014)

DCB said:



			I think the main problem is that the game has evolved and isn't centred around the five day game any more. Test Cricket is very different to much of the cricket the guys are playing nowadays. 20-20 may be exciting stuff but has it really helped the game. Having watched cricket in the 70s & 80s when there really were world class players in the English game, it really is a bit of a disappointment as to what the current crop can achieve.
		
Click to expand...

And yet countries like Sri Lanka and India play far more ODI and "slap & giggle" cricket than England and still beat us in Tests.

As for bygone eras look at what the West Indies did to us in the '70s.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 27, 2014)

Much better display today. Brave decision by Cook to bat but looks like it was fully justified. Hope he has turned the corner a bit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Much better display today. Brave decision by Cook to bat but looks like it was fully justified. Hope he has turned the corner a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he couldn't make the ton but the batting looked much more solid throughout with the exception perhaps of Robson who seems to have been worked out by sides aiming at the top of off stump and getting him to play


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Much better display today. Brave decision by Cook to bat but looks like it was fully justified. Hope he has turned the corner a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Brave decision to bat? On an utter road?

Good to see him get runs, doesnt change anything regarding his captaincy or the way English cricket is being run (long term he should be one of the first names on the sheet, as a batter only imo)

Would love to know the explanation as to how they choose between Jordan and Stokes each game, can only hazard a guess that theyre flipping a coin each test. The fact that all the alternative seam bowling options are partly there because of there ability to bat a bad indicator in the faith of resources available again.

The brave decision that probably should have been made is that Broad shouldve been the one to miss out (isnt close to being fit on all accounts) makes sense to rest him now with the possibility Andersen could be banned for the last 2. Be interesting to see if he lasts the summer (and then has an op straight after)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			Brave decision to bat? On an utter road?

Good to see him get runs, doesnt change anything regarding his captaincy or the way English cricket is being run (long term he should be one of the first names on the sheet, as a batter only imo)

Would love to know the explanation as to how they choose between Jordan and Stokes each game, can only hazard a guess that theyre flipping a coin each test. The fact that all the alternative seam bowling options are partly there because of there ability to bat a bad indicator in the faith of resources available again.

The brave decision that probably should have been made is that Broad shouldve been the one to miss out (isnt close to being fit on all accounts) makes sense to rest him now with the possibility Andersen could be banned for the last 2. Be interesting to see if he lasts the summer (and then has an op straight after)
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the lot. Especially the way the game's run, Broad's lack of fitness and the Jordan/Stokes selection although I heard it best of three, rock, paper, scissors


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			Brave decision to bat? On an utter road?
		
Click to expand...

Far from a road. Did you see how much grass was on it? Add to that the cloudy, humid conditions this morning and for the first couple of hours at least, it was a fast bowlers paradise. The TMS team all agreed it was a good toss to lose, although England can't even get that right!


----------



## JCW (Jul 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			so because you couldnt open and captain no one can lol. Didnt seem to cause a problem for Graeme Smith amongst others

tbh the job currently is a poisoned chalice, the backing behind the captain is currently laughable, the whole system needs a change from head down, sadly the jobs for the boys network will ensure this doesnt happen and failures like Moores get a chance to repeat what happened first time round
		
Click to expand...


I could and did to start with but choose to go in at 6 to give the younger guys a chance , as for Cook it was not brave but the right thing to do , I always batted when i won the toss , old school , nowadays they dont and thats a mistake , win the toss and bat , that way you are in control and if you bat and get a big score you are in control , I have been in the field for a whole day , its a long time i can tell you and for Cook he was fresh this time and getting dropped at 15 helped , still think he should quit as captain and just bat ....................EYC


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2014)

i don't think Cook getting a score here should change anything, his Captaincy is poor to say the least, far too conservative and lacks tactical nous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Decent batting performance. Hope the bowlers can perform to back up the batsmen


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2014)

They wasted the best bowling conditions this evening, had a real chance to make inroads tonight under the cloud cover but didnt bowl great bar last 3 or 4 from Andersen. Gonna be harder in the sun again tomorrow on whats yet another flat paceless deck


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

fundy said:



			They wasted the best bowling conditions this evening, had a real chance to make inroads tonight under the cloud cover but didnt bowl great bar last 3 or 4 from Andersen. Gonna be harder in the sun again tomorrow on whats yet another flat paceless deck
		
Click to expand...

Yep totally agree. I don't think Anderson has looked world class all summer. Broad is crocked and bowled out, in fact they both are. Where's the up and coming attack and the next generation. Same with the spinners. Potentially the batting line up has a degree more rigidity and a chance to develop. The captain lacks nous and I'd have taken a slip out in the last few overs and got another man in front of the bat


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep totally agree. I don't think Anderson has looked world class all summer. Broad is crocked and bowled out, in fact they both are. Where's the up and coming attack and the next generation. Same with the spinners. Potentially the batting line up has a degree more rigidity and a chance to develop. The captain lacks nous and I'd have taken a slip out in the last few overs and got another man in front of the bat
		
Click to expand...

No gully for first ball bowled by Anderson, on a wicket that is not exactly quick. Cook's captaincy is based on following the ball.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep totally agree. I don't think Anderson has looked world class all summer. Broad is crocked and bowled out, in fact they both are. Where's the up and coming attack and the next generation. Same with the spinners. Potentially the batting line up has a degree more rigidity and a chance to develop. The captain lacks nous and I'd have taken a slip out in the last few overs and got another man in front of the bat
		
Click to expand...

Hard to blame those 2 too much after how much theyve achieved in recent times, doesnt help they are being flogged to death on unresponsive pitches with no pace or bounce that the powers that be are having prepared to make sure tests last 5 days. Utterly amazed Broad wasnt rested for this game with the likelihood Andersen will be suspended for the last 2 (shows how scared Cook and the coaching staff are at 1-0 down). theyre also desperately missing the respite provided by Swann and the share of the workload he burdened (they either have to pick a proper spinner or Cook has to trust Ali)

Add in the fact that being in the England set up has pretty much ruined 3 or 4 potential quicks in recent times (yet somehow Saker still has a job!) and its no surprise the pipeline is a bit dry.

The improved drainage that has been installed at a lot of the grounds, has led to slow low pitches that arent condusive to good cricket and arent good for developing up and coming players. Add in to this the prevalence of T20 cricket and not surprisingly most younger bowlers are of a defensive nature and not being taught the attacking skills needed at test level.

Would nt rush to over rate the batting yet either, scoring runs against whats pretty much a county attack on flat lifeless pitches, lets see how they fare in some tougher series for me (Robson been exposed outside off a lot, Moeen vulnerable to the short ball both dont look like long term options to me!) Good to see Bell get some runs again (even tho shouldve been out on 0!), he had almost reverted back to the old him that made lots of pretty 30 or 40s so good to see him go on to a big score.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

Great to see Buttler come into the team and get a good start - hopefully the start of a great test career.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

fundy said:



			Hard to blame those 2 too much after how much theyve achieved in recent times, doesnt help they are being flogged to death on unresponsive pitches with no pace or bounce that the powers that be are having prepared to make sure tests last 5 days. Utterly amazed Broad wasnt rested for this game with the likelihood Andersen will be suspended for the last 2 (shows how scared Cook and the coaching staff are at 1-0 down). theyre also desperately missing the respite provided by Swann and the share of the workload he burdened (they either have to pick a proper spinner or Cook has to trust Ali)

Add in the fact that being in the England set up has pretty much ruined 3 or 4 potential quicks in recent times (yet somehow Saker still has a job!) and its no surprise the pipeline is a bit dry.

The improved drainage that has been installed at a lot of the grounds, has led to slow low pitches that arent condusive to good cricket and arent good for developing up and coming players. Add in to this the prevalence of T20 cricket and not surprisingly most younger bowlers are of a defensive nature and not being taught the attacking skills needed at test level.

Would nt rush to over rate the batting yet either, scoring runs against whats pretty much a county attack on flat lifeless pitches, lets see how they fare in some tougher series for me (Robson been exposed outside off a lot, Moeen vulnerable to the short ball both dont look like long term options to me!) Good to see Bell get some runs again (even tho shouldve been out on 0!), he had almost reverted back to the old him that made lots of pretty 30 or 40s so good to see him go on to a big score.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you can only score against the bowling in front of you but the Indians did look toothless. I agree that the set up has runied a number of quicks and as far as I can see that is going to continue unchecked and that in truth there aren't too many potentially test level players coming along anyway. I would have rested Broad without doubt but it shows how desperate England management are to grab any kind of win, to try and bolster confidence. I agree Moeen looks vulenarable and several others are clearly being worked out. If India can do this then South Africa or Australia will make inroads quickly and skittle England out cheaply. After the excitement of recent Ashes wins and regular test series wins, I fear we're entering a real fallow period for England cricket again


----------



## Piece (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably kiss of death, but Chris Jordan just looks to be an average, inaccurate trundler.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

India currently 87-2 as I type and so the bowling attack making little impression. I really think we're about to enter a period of England being out performed regularly as the top players begin to peter out and with a lack of real top end players coming through behind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

Broad bowling lovely - great wicket to get


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			India currently 87-2 as I type and so the bowling attack making little impression. I really think we're about to enter a period of England being out performed regularly as the top players begin to peter out and with a lack of real top end players coming through behind
		
Click to expand...

Clearly the England management are on here and have got the message out to the bowlers as a wicket magically fell as soon as I posted!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

Decent day by all accounts. Hopefully two quick wickets in the morning and then to follow on or not? If it was my decision I would go for it, the bowlers will have had a decent rest overnight.


----------



## richart (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Decent day by all accounts. Hopefully two quick wickets in the morning and then to follow on or not? If it was my decision I would go for it, the bowlers will have had a decent rest overnight.
		
Click to expand...

 Bat again, quick runs, and get 4 1/2 sessions to ball them out on hopefully a wearing pitch. That is a assuming we bowl them out in the first hour, which is no guarantee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

I think we should be capable of bowling them out. That said, the tail has wagged before


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

Gotta make them bat again if we can! Need to get 20 wickets, need as much time as possible to get them!


----------



## JCW (Jul 29, 2014)

Bowl them out with a lead of 200 plus the bat on for a quick 200 and set a target of around 450 and have an hour or more at full tilt at them and get a few wickets , thats the plan .........................EYC


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2014)

Not seen a single ball from todays play, spent the day at the 50 over game at Milton Keynes between Northants and Worcs. Great to see cricket played on a decent bouncy track, albeit looked pretty alien to many of the batters!!!!

So they can still get bounce in a deck in a park in MK, just the test decks that its banned from


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 30, 2014)

I was at day one, looked to have a decent carry and bounce if you put the effort in. If your bowling at mid 70's, do you expect to see a lot of bounce?


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2014)

Been much better today, far more intent from the start of the day, a decent declaration and nice to see Cook turn to Moeen early rather than as a last resort (and be rewarded for doing so)

That said Murali Vijay should be strung up for being run out!!!!

England really should win from here but expect one partnership starts to see a few doubts reappear


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I was at day one, looked to have a decent carry and bounce if you put the effort in. If your bowling at mid 70's, do you expect to see a lot of bounce?
		
Click to expand...

first over of the game a nick from the opening bowler didnt reach slip, bounce has been mixed at best

bit chicken and the egg re speeds, why try and bowl flat out if little in the pitch for when you do so (but agree two pretty ordinary attacks on show)


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 30, 2014)

6 wickets to get on a day 5 pitch, Â£15 for adults and a quid for kids. Would be rude not to!


----------



## Piece (Jul 31, 2014)

All this talk about England need to find a spinner. He's already playing...M Ali.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 31, 2014)

Piece said:



			All this talk about England need to find a spinner. He's already playing...M Ali. 

Click to expand...

6 wickets in the innings, 8 in the match.

Not bad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

Good match for Moen Ali and pleased to see him get his first five wicket haul. Not sure he's the answer to England's problem and not a Graham Swann I'm afraid


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

Good all round performance from everyone - shame Woakes didn't get a wicket as his bowling deserved a reward 

Jordan was prob the one small negative 

Very good test from Cookie and very good debut from Buttler. Great to see Bell back in the runs and Anderson in the wickets

Maybe that could be a very good springboard for Moin to improve his bowling - get Swanny in coaching him


----------



## adiemel (Jul 31, 2014)

Think the whole team have performed well. Moen Ali has done well think he will improve the more he bowls his batting is good. The biggest worry I have now is the disciplinary hearing tomorrow with Jimmy Anderson, we may lose him for the next test if all the reports are correct.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2014)

adiemel said:



			Think the whole team have performed well. Moen Ali has done well think he will improve the more he bowls his batting is good. The biggest worry I have now is the disciplinary hearing tomorrow with Jimmy Anderson, we may lose him for the next test if all the reports are correct.
		
Click to expand...

Almost certain Andersen doesnt play the last 2 tests if you believe the reports, attack looks a bit vulnerable without him if they stick with the players theyve used this series (albeit still better than Indias minus Sharma)

Moeen has a very big technical issue to deal with when facing the short ball, needs addressing pretty quickly. I quite like his bowling albeit he is going to have days where sides get after him, the more he can learn from Ajmal at Worcs the better


----------



## JCW (Jul 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good match for Moen Ali and pleased to see him get his first five wicket haul. Not sure he's the answer to England's problem and not a Graham Swann I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Give it time and his bowling will come on , helps if his captain shows faith in him like today ...................he now knows he can do it and then there is his batting , swann never made a test 100 .............a few more test and a tour and we will know more ..................Indian captain said they did not target him and should have done so thats a bonus .................EYG


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, have we been lucky! Jimmy and Jadeja both found not guilty, phew!


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2014)

Resurrecting an old thread but been a pretty fun final day in the first test between Aus and India. India look favs not to chase down 364 on the final day! Some top class batting from Kohli and Vijay. On the negative Clarkes injured again and prob out of the series


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2014)

2 quick wickets, one a hideous decision and its back in the pot.

India reliant solely on Kohli now, he has played superbly mind


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2014)

Kohli gone for a stunning 140, Aussies to lose now lol


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussies take 8 wickets after tea to win, quite an amazing days cricket


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 13, 2014)

Just watched the last session. Gripping stuff, cricket at its best. Thought India might do it. Kohli, what a player, but Lyons was too much on that last day pitch.  A good Test is still the best form of cricket imho.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2014)

fundy said:



			Resurrecting an old thread but been a pretty fun final day in the first test between Aus and India. India look favs not to chase down 364 on the final day! Some top class batting from Kohli and Vijay. *On the negative Clarkes injured again and prob out of the series*

Click to expand...

Tweeted to say he may never play again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2014)

Piece said:



			Tweeted to say he may never play again 

Click to expand...

Is that because if this particular injury or a culmination of several and the process of coming back each time?


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that because if this particular injury or a culmination of several and the process of coming back each time?
		
Click to expand...

Combination really, all stems from his back troubles but in the last year hes injured both hamstrings which are related. Sadly he cant have long left even if he does get playing. Would hope he makes it over here in the summer (as i expect will he!)


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2014)

Two quick finishes today courtesy of 2 great quick bowlers. 

Dale Steyn ripped through a fairly ordinary West Indian team. Backed up by big innings from Amla, De Villiers and Van Zyl. Philander, Morkel and Abbott bowled well in the first innings as well. Proved why they are the best team around. 

Mitch Johnson has skittled the Indians. Actually more like put them in their place. Others cashed in around him. Indians really riled him up when he was batting yesterday and it backfired. Not sure any team with no real fire power in their bowling line up should be trying to irritate a guy who bowls at 90mph+. 

I love test cricket!!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2014)

Many a good judge predicted Johnson would be a handful for the Aussies after the way he batted yesterday, just seems almost unplayable after hes got runs! Shame that its gone 2-0 after the way the first test played out

Saffers were pretty clinical (despite a few injuries) but make no mistakes this is a very ordinary WI side, only really got to get Shiv out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2014)

The West Indians have been ordinary for a long time though


----------

